# Possessed



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.ghosttracker.com/evp-04-04-04Possession.html

This is on the website of one of the local ghost hunting groups. 
It's pretty freaky stuff, whatever you think it really is.:jol: :xbones:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well there we go, just when I thought noting after that Russin Exorsism could give me the hibbi Jebblies... well I was wrong. 
Just shows there more be more to this world then we think we see.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Like I said, people will decide for themselves if it's real or not, but ya gotta admit, it is damn creepy.:devil: :jol: :xbones:


----------

